# Where can I get/buy good plain dirt?



## Lisa Anne (Jul 30, 2011)

I am putting together a bigger indoor enclosure for Gordo and Twich for when they can't be outside. They are in a concrete mixing tub right now. I went shopping at the Goodwill and I might have overbought: 7.5 feet long, 34 inches wide and 16 inches deep. I SWEAR it wasn't that big at the store! I have rearranged my living room, set up a platform so they are not on the floor and am going to start putting it together tomorrow. I have used EcoEarth from Amazon in the other indoor enclosures but I am not looking forward to rehydrating all those bricks to fill up this monster. It took five bricks to do the 3x3 for Davy and Goliath (formerly known as Click and Clack). I went to Lowe's today and looked at the bagged garden soils but even the one that they said was "just dirt" had cow manure mixed in and my husband would never forgive me if the house smells like a pasture.

I went to Craig's list for some "clean" fill for the outdoor enclosure and boy was I disappointed. I did use it as the base but the garden soil I displaced when I set the cinder blocks was much nicer and that is what I put on top.

Any suggestions for where I can get/buy plain old dirt?


----------



## ascott (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi...you can locate a rock yard in your area....most times they have a variety of dirt/top soil/fill dirt, etc. to choose from....tell the person at the yard what you are using the dirt for and request the best draining, not sandy, etc. 

I live in the high desert and Graham Rock Yard is the best here in the high desert...I am sure you will find a good one near you as well....

good luck


----------



## dmmj (Jul 30, 2011)

construction sites often have dirt, I don't know how clean it is. Freecycle(dot)com may have dirt also.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 30, 2011)

I just buy the organic potting soil, it doesn't smell like anything


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 30, 2011)

It's called top soil and you can get bags of it at the big box stores...


----------



## Angi (Jul 30, 2011)

I heard a reptile vet lecture and he was saying how bad sand was. Someone asked what kind of dirt was best and he said beseball infield dirt. Not sure where you would get it and I bet it is expensive but I thought it was interesting.


----------



## kansasturtle (Jul 31, 2011)

The composted dirt with manure does NOT smell like a farm! It smells like fresh Earth-great stuff. I buy it all the time. Composted dirt is loomy with no weeds, very dark in color. Buy 1 bag & open it. If you like it go back & get a half dozen more. I think you'll be surprised.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 31, 2011)

All of the dirt and mulch in my new outdoor enclosure says composted organic, and it honeslty doesn't smell


----------



## Lisa Anne (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for all the suggestions. I called one gravel company and they do not do dirt ad Angel Stadium would probably not let me dig up the infield.  

I am going to try the composted dirt. I will pick up a bag tomorrow and start setting up.


----------



## yagyujubei (Aug 1, 2011)

If you buy bags of top soil , read the ingredients. Most are a mixture of peat and sand.


----------

